# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Capacidad de regulación de un embalse y concesión de agua

## Shylbia

Hola:

Soy nueva por aquí. Me he registrado porque necesito vuestra ayuda.

Estoy realizando un estudio que trata sobre el abastecimiento de agua de una población y, al buscar datos del embalse en cuestión, me he topado con un concepto que desconozco y del cuál no he encontrado la suficiente información para disipar mis dudas.

El concepto es la capacidad de regulación. Por lo que he encontrado por ahí, he llegado a la conclusión de que este concepto se puede interpretar de varias formas. Por un lado, he leído que la capacidad de regulación de un embalse se define como la relación que hay entre la capacidad de almacenamiento y las aportaciones de agua, de modo que se podrían clasificar en embalses de regulación diaria, semanal, mensual, anual... en función del tiempo que tarden en llenarse. ¿Aumentaría o disminuiría la capacidad de regulación si tarda menos en llenarse?

Por otro lado, he podido interpretar que la capacidad de regulación sería algo similar a la capacidad útil del embalse, o quizás haría referencia al agua que se destina en concesiones o autorizaciones para los diferentes usos. De referirse a la capacidad útil, supondría que la capacidad de regulación variaría en función del agua almacenada, ¿no?

¿Entonces cómo se calcularía la capacidad de regulación? ¿Sería  una media de varios años? ¿Coincidiría con las concesiones de agua?

Es que me surgen estas dudas porque en el embalse del que estoy recopilando información, el Montoro (C.Real), se regula (según el taller territorial de la cuenca del Jándula) 22 hm3 y tiene una capacidad de regulación (según un documento del IGME) de 25hm3.
Además, el agua que se destina para la demanda urbana e industrial es de más de 26 hm3.
¿Es que ahora es mayor la capacidad de regulación después del recrecimiento de esta presa (de 37 a 102 hm3)?
¿O seguiría siendo la misma, ya que las concesiones de agua para abastecimiento urbano e industrial siguen siendo aproximadamente las mismas?

Como veis no tengo nada claro este concepto. Seguro que es más fácil de lo que pienso y lo estoy mezclando todo.

Espero que me podais contestar, me sería de gran ayuda.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.

----------


## Luján

Hola Shylbia.

Voy a responderte todo lo bien que sé, a la espera de que manos más expertas lo hagan.

Yo entiendo la capacidad de regulación de un embalse como la cantidad máxima que es capaz de retener en una avenida y laminar en una avenida. Y esta siempre supera a la capacidad máxima. Si bien, un embalse de regulación anual significa que con los aportes y salidas normales puede llenarse desde cero en menos de un año. Creo que ésta es la definición que buscas.

En cuanto a que la demanda de un embalse sea mayor que su capacidad, es lógico, pues el embalse recibe continuamente (en condiciones ideales, claro) aportes, por lo que puede destinar a consumo más cantidad que su capacidad. Pongamos de ejemplo esos 22 hm3 y 26 hm3 que comentas. Si el embalse estuviera lleno y careciera de aportes, no podría cubrir la demanda (-4 hm3), pero esos 4 hm3 de déficit, y muchos más, se compensan con los aportes que recibe el embalse, al menos según la estadística de precipitaciones que se realizó durante su diseño.

----------


## Shylbia

Gracias por la respuesta.

No había caído en ese pequeño detalle de que la demanda puede ser mayor que la capacidad, pero sí, tiene toda la lógica del mundo  :Smile:  gracias.

Entiendo lo que me explicas de la capacidad de regulación, pero no me aclaro con lo que leí sobre el embalse de Montoro. Decía: "Puesto que éste únicamente regula 22 hm3, los recursos del río Montoro se complementan, mediante bombeo, con agua procedente del embalse del Jándula."

¿En este caso la regulación a qué se refiere? ¿Al agua que se puede llegar a consumir haciendo el balance entre aportes y salidas de agua? ¿Y por qué es un volumen menor a su capacidad? ¿Es porque no se dispone de más recursos hídricos? Es que me estoy haciendo un lío...

----------


## Luján

> Gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> No había caído en ese pequeño detalle de que la demanda puede ser mayor que la capacidad, pero sí, tiene toda la lógica del mundo  gracias.
> 
> Entiendo lo que me explicas de la capacidad de regulación, pero no me aclaro con lo que leí sobre el embalse de Montoro. Decía: "Puesto que éste únicamente regula 22 hm3, los recursos del río Montoro se complementan, mediante bombeo, con agua procedente del embalse del Jándula."
> 
> ¿En este caso la regulación a qué se refiere? ¿Al agua que se puede llegar a consumir haciendo el balance entre aportes y salidas de agua? ¿Y por qué es un volumen menor a su capacidad? ¿Es porque no se dispone de más recursos hídricos? Es que me estoy haciendo un lío...


Ahí ya no llego. Tendría que leer el texto para ver a qué se refiere.

Podría ser que regula esos 22 hm3 porque son el aporte anual medio, y la demanda es superior a ese aporte.

La demanda (pongamos anual) de un embalse puede ser mayor a su capacidad, pero no a sus aportes en el mismo periodo (pongamos nuevamente, por tanto, anual) Si la demanda supera los aportes, el embalse tendrá un saldo neto negativo y éste tendrá que suplirse bien con las aportaciones del siguiente año o bien mediante trasvases o bombeos.

En cuanto a que el volumen regulado es inferior a la capacidad, puede ser porque el embalse se diseñó para que fuera plurianual. Esto es que en los años buenos y muy buenos es capaz de almacenar (hipotéticamente y partiendo de cero) más que el aporte medio, para poder tener más reservas para los años malos o muy malos.


De todos modos, esto es mi impresión, obtenida autodidácticamente, que otras fuentes más fiables confirmarán o desmentirán.

----------


## arnau

Hola a los dos

Creo que Luján ha explicado bastante bien el concepto, pero me gustaría hacer algunos apuntes al tema. En primer lugar, creo que generalmente se habla de volumen regulado como el volumen maximo que se puede _aprovechar_ con unas deteminadas infraestrucuras: embalse, sistemas de transporte, sistemas de regulación secundarios, etc. Es importante lo de _aprovechar_, porque a mi entender, no tiene sentido hablar de volumen regulado si a este no se le da el uso que se busca. 

Como Luján ha dicho, el volumen regulado por un embalse en un río depende de tres variables: su capacidad útil, la distribución de las aportaciones a lo largo del tiempo y la distribución de las demandas a lo largo del tiempo (las dos últimas, conocidas como curva de aportaciones y curva de demandas). Las tres variables son importantes, y dependiendo del caso concreto, una tiene mayor peso que las otras. Para ver la influencia de cada una de ellas, lo mejor es poner ejemplos extremos, en los que el volumen regulado venga marcado claramente por una de las tres variables:

Primer ejemplo: imaginemos un río con unas aportaciones muy grandes, un embalse de un deteminado tamaño, y unas demandas distribuidas muy pequeñas. En ese caso, al no existir nunca "falta de agua" para suplir las demendas, el volumen regulado depende únicamente del volmen demandado, y dado que las demandas son pequeñas, también lo es el volumen regulado. En este caso, el volumen del embalse no influye para nada, y bastaría aumentar las demandas para aumentar el volumen regulado (aprovechado), lo que significaría ampliar la infraestrucrura de transporte posterior.

Segundo ejemplo: imaginemos ahora un río con unas aportaciones muy escasas, un embalse determinado y unas demandas muy grandes. En este caso, el volumen regulado vendrá claramente detereminado por las aportaciones, pues por grande que sea el embalse, nada podrá hacer para suplir las grandes demandas si no tiene aportaciones suficientes. En este caso, no hay manera humana de aumentar el volumen regulado.

Tercer ejemplo: supongamos ahora un río con unas aportaciones grandes pero muy irregulares (tanto entre estaciones como entre años diferentes), un embalse de un volumen concreto y unas demandas grandes. En este caso, el volumen regulado vendrá marcado por la capacidad del embalse, ya que a mayor volumen útil, mayor será la capacidad de almacenar agua en épocas húmedas para suministrarla en épocas secas. En este caso, un recrecimiento del embalse conseguiría un aumento en su capacidad de regulación.

Con lo anterior, lo que pretendo decir es que para hablar de capacidad de regulación de un embalse hay que tener en cuenta las tres cosas, y en cada caso concreto estaremos más cerca de uno de los ejemplos anteriores o de otro.

Además, cuando se habla de volumen regulado, hay que introducir el concepto de garantía de suministro. La garantía de suministro es la probabilidad de que con las infraestructuras existentes se pueda satisfacer un determinado nivel de demanda, de manera que el volumen regulado está asociado a una garantía: a mayor volumen, menor garantía, y al reves.

----------


## arnau

Y bueno, despues del lio anterior, ahora intentaré dar mi opinion respecto al caso concreto que nos presenta Shylbia.

Entiendo que los 22 hm3 a los que haces referencia, efectivamente, se refieren al volumen máximo que se podría regular contando únicamente con las aportaciones del Montoro. Dado que el embalse del que nos hablas tiene una volumen útil bastante mayor al volumen total regulado, se entiende que es un embalse plurianual, es decir, que dadas las irregularidades entre las aportaciones entre los distintos años, el embalse tiene la función de reservar agua de años húmedos para años secos, y para ello necesita una capacidad importante, mayor que las demandas de un solo año. Para llegar a los 24hm3 se complementa con el bombeo.

Lo que no veo claro es que, según tus fuentes, la capacidad de regulación sea de 24 hm3 y la demanda de 26hm3. Solamente se me ocurre que esa demanda únicamente se pueda satisfacer en algunos años concretos y en otros se entre en déficit y se tenga que recurrir a otras fuentes. Eso enlazaría con lo que cuento en el post anterior de garantía de suministro: los 24 hm3 serían con una garantía muy alta (en abastecimientos creo que se suele andar por encima del 90 o 95%) y los 26 hm3 se darían pero con una garantía más baja.

Espero que después del rollo anterior, este segundo post te sea de alguna ayuda.

----------

